# Assaulted



## Catwoman76 (Dec 13, 2010)

I was walking home last night when some d***head threw a lump of cheese at my head, I thought flipping hell that's not very Mature. Sheena


----------



## Steff (Dec 13, 2010)

Dear dear me pmsl...


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 13, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Dear dear me pmsl...



Can't wait for Andy to see this one, :O Sheena


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 13, 2010)

I just made a strange noise there trying to contain myself..........getting strange looks.............shouldnt be on tinterweb........

That was good, and only because I actually believed it right till the last word....brilliant........


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 13, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I just made a strange noise there trying to contain myself..........getting strange looks.............shouldnt be on tinterweb........
> 
> That was good, and only because I actually believed it right till the last word....brilliant........



Thanks novorapidboi, it's nice to be appreciated for bringing some sophistication to the forum :O Sheena


----------



## squidge63 (Dec 13, 2010)

I like that.. silly jokes like that get me going I love them lol


----------



## ThunderBolt (Dec 13, 2010)

Saw the title and thought it was going to be the good old Spike Milligan number. 

Two nuts walking down the street... one was assaulted... Peanut!

You can't buy class.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 13, 2010)

I just thought to myself ... "No whey!" 

Another yellow card has been issued, but because I'm such a rubbish referee, I haven't remembered that it's the second one.

I have also issued one to myself.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 13, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> I just thought to myself ... "No whey!"
> 
> Another yellow card has been issued, but because I'm such a rubbish referee, I haven't remembered that it's the second one.
> 
> I have also issued one to myself.



No, no, no, you can't give me ANOTHER yellow card.  Please, please Please it's not fair, I beg you, I'm pleading with you, pleading, please, I'm such a little pleader. :O Sheena


----------



## Steff (Dec 13, 2010)

Catwoman76 said:


> I'm such a little pleader. :O Sheena


 you're a little something sheena lol x


----------



## Caroline (Dec 14, 2010)

this one is cheesed off with jokes...


----------



## Annimay (Dec 14, 2010)

Brie-lliant! but we gouda stop these edam jokes!


----------



## Caroline (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm gratted


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 14, 2010)

Leicester cheese what's going on here, I've Red the comments and you're all trying to be funny with the cheesey comments! Sheena x


----------

